
Peter Thiel 2019 Wriston Lecture: The End of the Computer Age - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-IaSS0bbGU
======
nickgrosvenor
I thought his answer to the second to last question was interesting. Basically
that the automation storyline is vastly overdone. That automation taking away
jobs has been happening for 200 years, and the rate of job loss is probably
slowing if anything because the jobs that could be taken away from automation
were automated away long ago.

I never thought to question the assumption of automation being the huge story
it’s been predicted to be.

~~~
newyankee
He does not have skin in the game, he won't be impacted by job or monetary
loss himself. Even if a lot of people do lose their jobs and there is a
revolution he has insured himself by building an end of the world survival
location for himself in NZ (one that is known).

~~~
nickgrosvenor
The idea is irrelevant to his personal situation.

Doesn’t make it any less true or more true.

It’s just interesting.

------
jammygit
10+ minutes of introduction, then the owner of Palantir talks about the eye of
sauron and libertarianism, then changes topic to how things scale. Transition
into saying the Obamas were bigger liars than Trump by 18ish minutes. Does it
get better later? His other talks and his book are so much better than this
(so far, halfway in).

The YT comments also note that he never mentions the end of the computer age
in the talk.

------
Havoc
Kinda all over the place. But still interesting to see what people like him
choose to talk about when given an audience

